# Launched Youtube channel with my (animated) classical compositions



## Marijn (Mar 13, 2019)

Hey there, 
I'm Marijn, and as a big fan of classical music I started composing it myself a while back. 
Since I, like any artist, want other people to be able to enjoy my work I have now made a youtube channel: Classy Compositions.

If you like classics from Beethoven, Chopin and Mozart hopefully you'll like my music as well.
Of course any feedback about the music or the channel would be much appreciated. 
Cheers!


----------

